# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  عاونوني يرحم والديكم في not3

## mahrez_tv

لهاتف كان يخدم عملتلو فلاش ياخي طفا نوعو n9005 
حاولت بالكارط مموار نعملو repair boot عن طريق esy jtag وما نفعش تبعت  الشروحات  وما وصلت الى حتى حل حبيت نسال بعد ما  حرقت ملف البوت على الكارط مموار الكارط كيف نشوفها على الكمبيوتر ما فيها  حتا حاجة هل عادي ام لا ارجوكم الحريف خانقني

----------

